# Buckeye Lake Predictions



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here will be a predictions game on who can guess what the outcome will be at Buckeye Lake.

In case you have not heard, US Army Corps has recommended that the lake be drained (lowered to an undetermined level, potentially completely) and the dam either be repaired/replaced OR the lake stay drained permanently.

Now, there is a lot at play here. Local businesses, local landowners, real estate prospectors, outdoor enthusiasts, and recreational users at the lake. 

There is probably a huge behind-the-scenes political battle roiling involving state representatives, possibly federal representatives, US Army Corps, ODNR, and Ohio's Executive head, Governor Kasich. Those are only a few of them, I'm sure.

The question is, who can guess the outcome of this situation? It'll be interesting to watch as all this plays out. It's quite unfortunate for those who use and hold financial interests that are dependent on the Lake's survival.

I have only included outcomes that I can think of right now. I'm sure there are many more.

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/03/11/Buckeye-Lake-dam-recommendations.html

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories...ning-buckeye-lake-to-prevent-dam-failure.html

http://www.newarkadvocate.com/story...eport-buckeye-lake-dam-dire-straits/70156464/


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the website to read the full report from the CORE OF ENGINEERS> www.engineering.ohiodnr.gov Tight lines Fishguy


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm gonna say the lake stays lowered for this summer while a secondary dam is planned. Local homeowners will be outraged at the idea of losing their waterfront access due to their selfish blindness to the fact that a failure could kill thousands of people.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

And they'll build another dam, lake will be brought back up with several shoreline improvements in place and everyone will benefit from it regardless if they realize it or not.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I think that sounds about right. I'm debating weather the old one will be included or demo'd completely.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm thinking 100s of Millions of dollars!!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Draining the lake will cause the world's oceans to rise, finally settling the climate-change debate.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> I think that sounds about right. I'm debating weather the old one will be included or demo'd completely.


Going to be hard to demo it with all the homes built on it. I'm going to also say the lake is going to lose 50-100 surface acres in the long run after they build the new dam in front of the old one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Draining the lake will cause the world's oceans to rise, finally settling the climate-change debate.


This may be the best response to this thread we will ever see!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Buckeye will likely will be kept at winter pool, or lower to protect lives and properties this year. With the report now public it becomes a political hot potato for the state government. They will not chance second guessing the Army corps of Engineers. The State of Ohios does have a big rainy day fund that could be spent to start the project sooner than expected. I will stick with guess for the five year plan of doing nothing until the next election cycle take place. Have to feel bad for the people that call Buckeye their home lake. For fishing and their back yards.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I think thy are going to drain it completely, let it dry up then Legend Valley takes over the whole area and Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, The Who, Rush, The Allman Brothers Band and The Grateful Dead perform live for 3 months non stop!!


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

5 year plan because nothing of that magnitude will happen quick. I hope the state comes off some their money from our licenses and builds a better dam behind the old one. Level the houses that were built on the dam. How was the ever allowed other then money handed over and a blind eye turned.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye was on my hit list this year. Dang! I think they will reconstruct the dam in front of the old one but it will take a while to gather the money and start doing it. I work in city goverment and have worked for state....nothing moves fast.

They won't take out houses. But may drain it completely to build. Anyone remember lake milton? I am sure they will do everything they can to save the bog. That's one of the main reasons I wanted to go there. They will restock it but I don't believe they will never refill and rebuild it. I am sure it will remain this way for at least a year before they come up with a plan. Look for increased traffic on other lakes 

How low is it? Can you get a 14 footer on it at winter pool?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> Draining the lake will cause the world's oceans to rise, finally settling the climate-change debate.


lol! the world has a way of evening things out I guess.



shroomhunter said:


> I think thy are going to drain it completely, let it dry up then Legend Valley takes over the whole area and Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, The Who, Rush, The Allman Brothers Band and The Grateful Dead perform live for 3 months non stop!!


Sounds AWESOME. It'd be worth it.



Fishingisfun said:


> Buckeye will likely will be kept at winter pool, or lower to protect lives and properties this year. With the report now public it becomes a political hot potato for the state government. They will not chance second guessing the Army corps of Engineers. The State of Ohios does have a big rainy day fund that could be spent to start the project sooner than expected. I will stick with guess for the five year plan of doing nothing until the next election cycle take place. Have to feel bad for the people that call Buckeye their home lake. For fishing and their back yards.


Are you sure you're not an Analyst with the state? 



fishingful said:


> Buckeye was on my hit list this year. Dang! I think they will reconstruct the dam in front of the old one but it will take a while to gather the money and start doing it. I work in city goverment and have worked for state....nothing moves fast.
> 
> They won't take out houses. But may drain it completely to build. Anyone remember lake milton? I am sure they will do everything they can to save the bog. That's one of the main reasons I wanted to go there. They will restock it but I don't believe they will never refill and rebuild it. I am sure it will remain this way for at least a year before they come up with a plan. Look for increased traffic on other lakes
> 
> How low is it? Can you get a 14 footer on it at winter pool?


Get a kayak or a jon boat and you'll be into fish! In a sick way, I'm sort of looking forward to it. Less big boats and maybe none, other than hand-powered. Of course, that's my selfish side talking.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

This is going to turn out very interesting. A 4.1 mile earthen dam is amazing in itself. To completely rebuild a damn of that length out of any material would cost an astronomical amount of money and a huge amount of work and time. These kind of things don't happen often.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

If the lake is drained for any serious length of time, all that lake front property will take a huge loss in value. The state would lose millions of dollars in property taxes alone each year.

My guess is that they drain it eventually, but it will be filled back up less than two years later.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

What ever they do they will be wrong in someones eyes. One of those damn if you do damn if you don't. 
Is Buckeye a flood control lake or just recreation type lake? Also, is this trouble an overnight thing or has it been coming down the road for a few years?

I live at a privet lake and I know a few years ago we didn't catch enough spring run off to fill the lake. You should of heard the complaining. You would of thought the world was coming to the end. 
Sort of hard to feel sorry for anyone who would build a house on a dam.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> To completely rebuild a damn of that length out of any material would cost an astronomical amount of money and a huge amount of work and time.


Consider what an effort it was to build it in the first place, in the 1800s before any kind of power equipment. How many cubic yards were moved by man and beast?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I am sure there are political handshakes being made to whom will be owning the rights/contracts of the rebuild; plus figure property values will drop for some years until this has been restored. It's going to be at least 3-5 years for this to recover (fishing), maybe less if there are no delays. I will remain optimistic and hope this rebuild is approved and gets moving along. Only good things can come out of having more fishing / recreational areas.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Are you sure you're not an Analyst with the state? 
I had a laugh over your comment. Not an analyst with the state just retired from a state agency with many civil engineers. As another poster stated about state government nothing is done quickly when politics, engineers and a surplus of money is involved. Having surplus money around makes a nice talking point. Most past administrations had gathered excesses monies into a Rainey day fund and spent them down before leaving office. A Rainey day fund is your tax dollars saved by way of frugal spending or cuts to services. Public opinion and pressure will have some sway, if it is spent on dam repairs but the five year clock will make the issue move from the front page to the back page for all but the citizens in the area. I have to guess the dam condition was suspected or known for awhile before the report came out. I hope for the best outcome for those that depend on the seasonal income and enjoyment of using the Buckeye Lake.
A shallower Buckeye Lake likely will be limited horespower, electric or hand powered only this year if any watercraft are allowed to lessen damage to the weakened dam structure. If it is very shallow it will be a hand powered fishing destination magnet for certain. It could be more like Madison Lake warming up early and not so productive during the heat of summer. I hope the draining of the lake does not happen. I don't want to see the fish die in various mud holes around the lake as the water is drained.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I just got back from Buckeye Lake and yes the sky is falling it is total pandemonium the specially appointed town mayor Chicken Little is running around doing his best to restore peace and harmony to an already bad situation


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Obama's Buckeye Lake press conference to start here in about an hr.... 

All jokes aside how long has this been swept under the rug? We're there any previous reports released etc? I haven't read through a the released articles, just skimmed a few. I don't fish buckeye often as I live next to Alum. But I have a good buddy from college that lives out there an he's taken me out a few times. His family owns Creno's. My heart goes out the the small business owners lakeside and surrounding. Will be a huge economic impact. Even if it isn't completely drained, there will still be a "stigma" about the lake until it's released that the problem is solved. I'll wish for the best to all you buckeye guys! Come fish some other lakes, just tell all the pleasure boaters to stay put lol.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The strange thing for me is, the only time in my life when I went to Buckeye Lake was when I was about 8 or 9 years old, so I don't know what it looks like to a grownup. I vaguely remember the dam as a wall of sheet pile.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Buckeye was on my hit list this year. Dang! I think they will reconstruct the dam in front of the old one but it will take a while to gather the money and start doing it. I work in city goverment and have worked for state....nothing moves fast.
> 
> They won't take out houses. But may drain it completely to build. Anyone remember lake milton? I am sure they will do everything they can to save the bog. That's one of the main reasons I wanted to go there. They will restock it but I don't believe they will never refill and rebuild it. I am sure it will remain this way for at least a year before they come up with a plan. Look for increased traffic on other lakes
> 
> How low is it? Can you get a 14 footer on it at winter pool?


I'm originally from NE Ohio and I do remember lake Milton. Turned it into a creek for a couple years. The end product is a fine fishery and recreational lake with increasing property values. It's going to take patience.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

OLD NEWS: New Dam Proposed. Looks like "Option 4" on our poll.

http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20120914/NEWS01/209140301/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> This is going to turn out very interesting. A 4.1 mile earthen dam is amazing in itself. To completely rebuild a damn of that length out of any material would cost an astronomical amount of money and a huge amount of work and time. These kind of things don't happen often.


Or quickly....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> BREAKING NEWS: New Dam Proposed. Looks like "Option 4" on our poll.
> 
> http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20120914/NEWS01/209140301/


Breaking News from 2012..



> Sep. 14, 2012


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

FOSR said:


> The strange thing for me is, the only time in my life when I went to Buckeye Lake was when I was about 8 or 9 years old, so I don't know what it looks like to a grownup. I vaguely remember the dam as a wall of sheet pile.


Never been there myself but since all of this brewed up I got to looking at maps and news reports etc. Yes, the actual dam that releases water is relatively small with at least one house right next to it. Apparently, most of the "North Shore" is considered a dam, and by my guess with the houses built there the dam isn't as stable as they like it to be.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Breaking News from 2012..


Good call.


----------



## kkinder (Mar 12, 2015)

From the Newark Advocate in 2012

BUCKEYE LAKE -- The Buckeye Lake dam running under about 400 homes along the north shore is in need of repairs.

While no timetable has been announced, the Ohio Department of Natural Resources intends to build a new dam in front of the current one, possibly about 20 feet out into the lake. The area in between would then be filled in and added to the state park system, ODNR officials told about 30 leaders from Licking and Fairfield counties during a Leaders on the Lake tour Thursday.

While taking a boat ride around the lake, the leaders, many elected officials, heard updates on the latest developments coming to the area, including the South Fork/Licking River Expansion at Seller's Point Spillway and a new dam project.

Testing will begin in October on a new technology for the project. If any of the large trees rooted into the earth and rock of the existing dam fall, it could cause catastrophic damage, resulting in loss of structures and possibly lives, officials learned.

A new dam for Buckeye Lake has been discussed since 1985, said Ron Craig, president of the Buckeye Lake Civic Association. The dam runs from Liebs Island in Millersport to the North Shore Boat Ramp in Buckeye Lake.

The dam on the north shore was built of earth and stone in the 1830s.

"People think it's never going to happen, but it is moving along," Craig said. "It will be disruptive, no way around that."

For safety reasons, the new dam project is coming closer to happening. Bob Cumbow, deputy chief of operations for Ohio State Parks, said that if new technology to be tested in October -- which uses a hydraulic press instead of a hydraulic hammer -- is able to be used, it could cut the cost of the $50 million project.

"This (current) dam is well past its life expectancy," Cumbow said. "It is also not tall enough to hold off much more water."

The new dam would be a wall constructed from concrete, four feet wide. Where it will be placed remains up in the air, depending partly on findings from the tests.

The plan calls for the wall to be set 20 feet into the lake. That 20-foot area later would be drained and back-filled and would become state land. The 400 homeowners on the four mile, earthen dam still would be able to have a dock on the lake, but at their own expense.

"The project would be done in phases and will begin at Liebs Island," Cumbow said. "We will have public meetings before each phase."

The Director of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, James Zehringer, confirmed the project will go forward, primarily for safety reasons.

"This is a tier-one project and a priority for this governor," Zehringer said. "I would like to see the whole project done start to finish, if we can find the money."

One possibility for funding could be revenue from future oil fracking projects.

The South Fork/Licking River Expansion is another project that has been talked about for many years: Bids went out in August and the construction will begin in November.

That project involves widening the river from the Seller's Point Spillway, up three miles, to about where Ohio 79 crosses Interstate 70. The channel will be widened, logjams removed and an elevated roadway added for more accessibility, said Dave Moore, chief engineer for ODNR.

The project will cost $4.7 million and is being financed by ODNR.

Members of Buckeye Lake For Tomorrow and the Greater Buckeye Lake Historical Society also discussed the importance of preserving the lake's water quality and saving Cranberry


----------



## kkinder (Mar 12, 2015)

Since 1985 I read somewhere.... ODNR and Buckeye Lake civic association?


----------



## Hendershot (Dec 27, 2014)

Since I live pretty much right on dillon I say crank it open  

Seriously someone needs to figure it out and not just make it be about $$$ or making one agency look writer than another. 


Hendershot


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

As shallow as the lake is why couldnt they drain it and push soil from the lake up around the damn to build a new one ? Just wondering


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Everyone near the lake will want them to fix it asap. However the best thing to do would be drain the lake and rebuild the dam and dredge the remaining portion of the lake. Even with lake at full pool its only 6 feet deep in most spots. Ya. This would mean some lean years for the business in the area. But once completed a deeper and cleaner lake would bring even more people to the area. Just my opinion


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

The muck on the bottom of the lake would be worthless for building a dam. There's probably pockets of clay under the lake, but most likely several feet of muck would have to be stripped to get to it. Most of the land under it was swamp, so the clay would probably have to be trucked in. Big $$$ there. Where would the dredgings go to make it deeper? If there's 1000ac dredged 3', that'd be in the neighborhood of 350-400,000 tons( conservative number)that has to go somewhere, and I can't even guess what it would cost.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I understand the humor and jokes but do please remember there are people's entire lives at stake here. My parents have lived on the lake for 30 years and believe me they are not laughing at the prospect of losing everything.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

sporto said:


> I understand the humor and jokes but do please remember there are people's entire lives at stake here. My parents have lived on the lake for 30 years and believe me they are not laughing at the prospect of losing everything.


Well aware. No one I know is happy about it.


----------



## Hendershot (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey mushi what's the fine for killing the floating bog??? Figure that might be the ONLY thing that keeps the lake from getting drained! 


Hendershot


----------



## haswell02 (Feb 17, 2015)

Houses should have never been aloud being built on the dam period. People need to realize these lake r to help with flooding and such, not so u can go pontooning and get a drink at the bar. I realize there will b a big economic drop for these people with businesses, but they should realize the Army Corp is in control of this water. Houses can be rebuilt along with the economy, lives taken for ignorance will b lost forever!


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

haswell02 said:


> Houses should have never been aloud being built on the dam period. People need to realize these lake r to help with flooding and such, not so u can go pontooning and get a drink at the bar. I realize there will b a big economic drop for these people with businesses, but they should realize the Army Corp is in control of this water. Houses can be rebuilt along with the economy, lives taken for ignorance will b lost forever!


Buckeye lake doesn't serve any flood control purposes. Another reason why certain people don't think it's worth the money


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Buckeyefisher7 said:


> Buckeye lake doesn't serve any flood control purposes. Another reason why certain people don't think it's worth the money


Correct this along with I believe Grand Lake St Marys where both built to support the canal system that is no longer used. Both where pretty much swamps before they where flooded. I know Cranberry Bog is special but in reality it was pretty much man made, the Bog would probably still be a swamp today if we did not flood it to make a lake, I am sure its supporters will put up a fight though.

Still does not mean these two lakes are not important to the local economy around them, they have been for a while. Unfortunately Grand Lake St Mary has had its own problems for a while which have really hurt the economy around it. Not as bad as having to drain the lake but almost, if this was to happen all one would have to do is talk to people out by Grand Lake to get a better idea of what could happen to the communities around Buckeye if it was to be drained even if it is only for a couple of years. I really cant see them fixing a 4.1 mile long dam with peoples homes on it in one year.


----------



## oldgofaster (Feb 23, 2011)

"Breaking News from 2012.." Huh, the ODNR(Zehringer), had a plan and knew the dangers 3 years ago, and did...what?

If you haven't looked at the Corps report, 128 pages, at least download it and look at the pictures, very interesting. I was there once, but not near the dam. The sink holes seem to indicate voids in the embankment. 

....as a homeowner at GLSM, I feel their pain. 
The State has known about the degrading conditions at GLSM since the '70s and now our beaches have huge warning signs, "Toxic - No Contact" for the past 6 years.

Our Rep, Mr. Buchy is telling people that boating and fishing are better, so the lake _*must*_ be better. Ohio taxpayers dredge the same channels over and over, every 6 or 7 years they have 4' or so of "new" silt. Millions and millions of dollars.

Our homes are not eligible for Fanny Mae loans, only Freddie Mac. Very restrictive. 

I wouldn't expect a quick solution. Cheap - Good - Fast, Pick only two.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MORE NEWS (FRIDAY, MARCH 13, 2015 06:25 AM):

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...ready-to-fix-dangers-built-into-aged-dam.html


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> MORE NEWS (FRIDAY, MARCH 13, 2015 06:25 AM):
> 
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...ready-to-fix-dangers-built-into-aged-dam.html





> But the Corps didnt just discover many of these problems. The homes have been there for decades, and the dams deficiencies have been known for nearly as long.


This is one reason I am having a hard time being to sympathetic to these people. 

The more I hear about this, the less sense it makes.

This whole thing is a mess and whomever started the idea of building homes on a125 year(?) old earthen dam should be dug up and shot.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

If they drain it you would think that farmers from all over would come and get their top soil back.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> This whole thing is a mess and whomever started the idea of building homes on a125 year(?) old earthen dam should be dug up and shot.


You're baiting the Zombie Apocalypse. Seriously, though, is there any other example of selling space on a dam as property, and digging homes into it?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Who should pay for the replacement dam if/once the construction starts.

Should this be a local bill, like an increase to property tax or something, since property values is one of the complaints that keep popping up, let the ones who get the most benefit out of the lake being there pay for it. 

Or maybe money from ODNR from fishing licences and such. Boaters from all around get a lot of use from the lake, from recreational to fishing tournaments. 

Or should this be something where fellow Ohioans help our other fellow Ohioans, and have a state wide tax increase till this is payed off?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Another thing that is becoming apparent in these threads is that people are likening the Buckeye dam to more common dams found on our lakes. The buckeye dam isn't just a couple hundred feet of dirt and rocks piled a hundred feet high between 2 hills like say salt fork or seneca. To wonder why someone would build a house on one of those dams is completely understandable. But by looking at buckeye ' dam, which is basically the entire northern shoreline, it's pretty easy to see why hundreds of people thought it was nothing more than fabricated prime real estate at the time. Hind sight is obviously 20/20 in this case, but it doesn't excuse the fact that something drastic now has to take place to fix it, before something drastic happens to destroy it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Who should pay for the replacement dam if/once the construction starts.
> 
> Should this be a local bill, like an increase to property tax or something, since property values is one of the complaints that keep popping up, let the ones who get the most benefit out of the lake being there pay for it.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt it will stay localized, and have some doubt the fellow Ohioans will foot the bill in a statewide tax. I'd say you might see a fishing license price increase before it ever goes to a statewide tax...

Maybe boat registrations?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> Another thing that is becoming apparent in these threads is that people are likening the Buckeye dam to more common dams found on our lakes. The buckeye dam isn't just a couple hundred feet of dirt and rocks piled a hundred feet high between 2 hills like say salt fork or seneca. To wonder why someone would build a house on one of those dams is completely understandable. But by looking at buckeye ' dam, which is basically the entire northern shoreline, it's pretty easy to see why hundreds of people thought it was nothing more than fabricated prime real estate at the time. *Hind sight is obviously 20/20 in this case,* but it doesn't excuse the fact that something drastic now has to take place to fix it, before something drastic happens to destroy it.


My contempt for these homeowners comes start from the article stating that these reports have been coming out since *1978* saying this. 36 years is not hindsight. I have never been to buckeye lake, but I will bet money that 75% of the houses affected are not 40 years old.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

shroomhunter said:


> I think thy are going to drain it completely, let it dry up then Legend Valley takes over the whole area and Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, The Who, Rush, The Allman Brothers Band and The Grateful Dead perform live for 3 months non stop!!


I would have to move down there for 3 months! I remember seeing the Allman Bros. down there many, many, many, many moons ago!



Firelee83 said:


> 5 year plan because nothing of that magnitude will happen quick. I hope the state comes off some their money from our licenses and builds a better dam behind the old one. Level the houses that were built on the dam. How was the ever allowed
> other then money handed over and a blind eye turned.


I thought the same thing when I first read it. Build houses on a dam? What a knuckleheaded idea! My question is, who owns the lake and dam? We had a situation like this up here when the city of Youngstown breached Lake Milton dam and drained the lake, which they owned, because they didn't have the money to fix the dam. So, I'm voting for the 5 year plan as well. You know gov't bureaucracies, they'll spend a billion to study a million dollar project to death!

EDIT: Youngstown was eventually able to talk the state into taking over Lake Milton as a state park.


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

Blue Goose - gone

Bob Connors wtvn radio - gone

Buckeye Lake - survivor! good time to clean it up.


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ideally they should build a cofferdam in a selected area repairing sections while keeping summer levels normal. The next option drain lake and if core samples allow dig deeper selected areas of lake for improved summer/winter depth fish habitat. If they don't increase level for summer fishing is done for many years.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am very sad that I might not get my boat in it for years to come but I hope they do what's right and fix it for the long run.


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Who should pay for the replacement dam if/once the construction starts.
> 
> Should this be a local bill, like an increase to property tax or something, since property values is one of the complaints that keep popping up, let the ones who get the most benefit out of the lake being there pay for it.
> 
> ...


Bingo, I can't imagine the broader Ohio taxpayer is going to support spending what could easily be well over $100 million dollars on 1 reservoir that a small portion of the populace uses. The locals will likely never be able to afford funding it. The dam belongs to ODNR (Engineering I think).
Fishing licenses sales go to the Division of Wildlife coffers, and by law cannot be used for any other division or department.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Exactly. What obligation does the state and taxpayers have to fix the dam?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

As to "Who would build and sell houses on an earthen dam ?" the same kind of people like the gentleman in Hawaii who is still trying to develop an area literally right on the EDGE of the last major lava flow from the summer of 2014 ! The same kind of people who filled in and paved over the Love Canal toxic waste dump in the late 1950s and put in 354 houses for your suburban pleasure. The same kind of people who are attempting to convince the State of Washington to allow 3 major developments in the wash out plains close to Mount Rainer...and the same exact people who build and sell houses less than a stone`s throw from the high tide mark up and down the Eastern and Gulf Coast seaboards, apparently having never heard of something called a "HURRICANE"...rather pretty 1/2 million dollar (or MORE) houses too ! (Wonder what the insurance runs a year on 1...)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

More updates:

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...00-turn-out-for-buckeye-lake-dam-meeting.html


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I have an idea.... They can drain it and scoop up all those massive flatheads that they claim are in there then sell them to the paylakes to fund the dam project!!!


----------



## bestfive (Aug 3, 2014)

Put a cofferdam 10-30ft in front of the existing dam. Drain the water and mud between the dam and the bank. Dig down to bedrock and pour new dam or just fill with concrete and scrap concrete from road tear-ups.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Just a complete mess !


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

I predict that the taxpayers of the State of Ohio will end up paying for a new dam to be built inside of the existing dam so that the lake can be preserved. If that turns out to be the case, then I think that ODNR should maintain an easement on the lake front similar to Hoover Reservoir, so that the people who pay to fix this mess at least have shoreline access to the lake they are saving.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

PerchGuy said:


> I predict that the taxpayers of the State of Ohio will end up paying for a new dam to be built inside of the existing dam so that the lake can be preserved. If that turns out to be the case, then I think that ODNR should maintain an easement on the lake front similar to Hoover Reservoir, so that the people who pay to fix this mess at least have shoreline access to the lake they are saving.


Surprisingly, the state does own the land. It's very small, but the State does maintain ownership of that shoreline. Just not the docks. I bet you're right though, the new extended shoreline (if it happens) will be public.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lake to stay low, dam to be replaced. Straight from Kasich!

http://www.newarkadvocate.com/story...ye-lake-dam-replacement-john-kasich/25019099/


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> Lake to stay low, dam to be replaced. Straight from Kasich!
> 
> http://www.newarkadvocate.com/story...ye-lake-dam-replacement-john-kasich/25019099/



And there we have it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Is that just bad reporting? Why would draining the lake be inconceivable if the dam is in "bad, bad, bad shape." I understand that they might want to try to keep the lake somewhat viable by keeping it at winter pool during the reconstruction, but I wonder if they aren't just going to make matters worse. Won't it just become a giant Petri dish during the summer at low levels?
> 
> A Dispatch story last summer attributed the algae problem in large part to the phosphorous present in the lake bed. It seems like this would be the last best chance to clean up the problem:
> 
> ...


I think the predictions on the low water levels on fish are a bit overblown, but time will tell (in only a few months). If there is little to no boating activity on the lake, it will be interesting to see how heavy boating/human pressures disrupt the lake ecosystem. We shall see. Heck, maybe healthy weed beds will start growing again. They were common in the lake prior to widespread use of motor boats.

As far as the inconceivable comment, I bet he was referring to the inconceivable economic impact to not just the lake, but interests in Central Ohio/Columbus. It's amazing how many actors are present and have interest in this decision process.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> After rereading the story, I realized he meant that permanently draining the lake was inconceivable. You watch, an "economic revitalization plan" will be the next phase of this story...Who's gonna pay for this mess?


Don't expect any new launch ramps being built at other lakes anytime soon....


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe since the dam will remain open that will help with a bit of algae /runoff during heavy rains in the summer since there will be current at some shape or form


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> ODNR should maintain an easement on the lake front similar to Hoover Reservoir


At Hoover, the city of Columbus straight-out owns the lake and the land around it. That's why there have been so many conflicts with property owners who thought they owned "their" shore. Same with Griggs and Oshay. 

Columbus is moderating their position a bit but I'm munching popcorn waiting to see what happens to the properties that are built into the BL dam.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Is that just bad reporting? Why would draining the lake be inconceivable if the dam is in "bad, bad, bad shape." I understand that they might want to try to keep the lake somewhat viable by keeping it at winter pool during the reconstruction, but I wonder if they aren't just going to make matters worse. Won't it just become a giant Petri dish during the summer at low levels?


Also in addition to Mushijobah's comments on being inconceivable, I believe Kasich was referring to the Corps of Engineers recommendation of draining the lake permanently and not having a lake at all.


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd like to see them make the lake deeper at the same time they fix the dam.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

All but guarantee that #1: the snarling drooling fight to the death property owners will just have to accept what EVER is best for the majority. And #2 YES, if was 1 of them would be screaming BLOODY MURDER to get at least part of the lake dredged to get RID of as much sediment (read `phosphate build up`) while it`s easiest AND cheapest to do it as the dam is being repaired. And #3 would collect as many "C" trees, osage orange limbs, PVC buckets ect and with the co-operation of ODNR present a volunteer fish attractor program project to the COE. This is an opportunity that will NOT come again in your life time ! Tell them the "Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir" sent you...make it COUNT and make us proud ! (And PM me the GPS co-ordinates of ALL your `splashes`...)


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

So with the Dam being replaced how many homes does that affect? Do they have to destroy all the homes on the Dam? If so, who pays for the home owners? Just wondering! I know that they shouldn't have been there in the first place but if I owned a home on the Dam that would just suck.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snyd said:


> So with the Dam being replaced how many homes does that affect? Do they have to destroy all the homes on the Dam? If so, who pays for the home owners? Just wondering! I know that they shouldn't have been there in the first place but if I owned a home on the Dam that would just suck.


I just assumed it would go in front of the old one. Loose a little acreage gain a little park.

Instead of "lake front property" it becomes "park front property with a lake view"??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I just assumed it would go in front of the old one. Loose a little acreage gain a little park.
> 
> Instead of "lake front property" it becomes "park front property with a lake view"??


That's about what I've gathered from all of this as well.


----------

